# Screen resolution in text mode

## SysMan

I would like to be able to use a higher screen resolution in text mode.

I have only recently done a successful manual install of Gentoo but I'm not too happy with the default text mode console font (even when I choose another smaller font it remains too coarse).

I've found references from other people with the same problem and making use of framebuffer was advised.

These posts were several years old though and I've also read a little about kernel mode-setting (KMS).

 Is this an alternative to framebuffer?

If so, which of these two courses can I best follow please?

You learn from everything but I'd sooner go for the more modern approach - if that's what it is?

Any advice gratefully received!

----------

## NeddySeagoon

SysMan,

The kernel has two console drivers, the old fashioned text driver and framebuffer.

Both can use various resolutions and various fonts, framebufer has the advantage that it can provide graphics too.

In fact, everything in a framebuffer console is a graphic - thus they are slower than the plain text console.

If you use a framebuffer confole now, you should see one tux logo for every core in your box, while the box boots.

KMS framebuffer is new - choose to use it if your Xorg graphics driver needs KMS support.  In this case you don't have much choice as you must use KMS or your Xorg will be dead in the water.

What graphics card do you have and what Xorg driver do you plan to use ?

----------

## SysMan

NeddySeagoon,

Thank you for your interesting and informative reply.

 *You wrote:*   

> The kernel has two console drivers, the old fashioned text driver and framebuffer.
> 
> Both can use various resolutions and various fonts, framebuffer has the advantage that it can provide graphics too.

 

I'm interested to hear that the old fashioned text driver can also use different screen resolutions. I've tried adding the vga= parameter to the kernel line in the boot sequence but with vga=791 (for 1024 x 768 pixels) the system informed me that this was an invalid code but kindly gave me the choice of 0 - 6 which equated to 80x25 characters through various combinatiuons up to 80x60 characters, but always 80 characters per line, which is not what I was after!

 *You wrote:*   

> In fact, everything in a framebuffer console is a graphic - thus they are slower than the plain text console. 
> 
> If you use a framebuffer console now, you should see one tux logo for every core in your box, while the box boots.

 

I've seen the tux on my single core machine when using the live installation CD but the system I've installed (from one of Pappy's Seeds) does not have this.

I'd be happy to try it though, if it's the only way to a higher console screen resolution and more characters per line.

 *You wrote:*   

> KMS framebuffer is new - choose to use it if your Xorg graphics driver needs KMS support.  In this case you don't have much choice as you must use KMS or your Xorg will be dead in the water.
> 
> What graphics card do you have and what Xorg driver do you plan to use ?

 

lspci tells me I have an "ATI Technologies Inc M22 [Mobility Radeon x300]". I haven't yet given any thought to what Xorg driver I want to use as I'm just not that far yet. I'm happy enough with the text environment for the time being and would like to get to feel more at home in it before moving on to the fancy   :Wink:  graphical stuff.

Regards,

SysMan (aka Dick Summerfield)

----------

## v_andal

This article http://en.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/Framebuffer describes which options you should set for your kernel to have vga option properly supported. In the simplest case you can enable vesafb. Alternatively you can enable modesetting for Radeon driver, if you decide to use it for Xorg. Don't forget to enable Framebuffer Console support in Console display driver support.

----------

## SysMan

v_andal,

Thanks for this advice.

As I've now understood that the ATI Radeon supports kernel mode setting I shall explore this path first, hoping that somebody will shout up if this is not a good idea...

Perhaps I will report my experiences here. Maybe other n00bs could benefit from it. 

 *v_andal wrote:*   

> This article http://en.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/Framebuffer describes which options you should set for your kernel to have vga option properly supported. In the simplest case you can enable vesafb. Alternatively you can enable modesetting for Radeon driver, if you decide to use it for Xorg. Don't forget to enable Framebuffer Console support in Console display driver support.

 _______

Regards,

SysMan

----------

## NeddySeagoon

SysMan,

Thats the right way to go if you will use the open source Radeon Xorg driver.

If you will choose the binary blob ati-driver, you must not use KMS.

What you suggest is a good way to start. You can change later if you need to.

----------

## SysMan

NeddySeagoon, v_andal,

Thanks for your encouraging responses.

I now have kernel mode setting working and can at last enjoy text screens with a finer font and

the possibility of longer lines.

I said I might describe what I did but this is hardly necessary as I simply followed the instructions in:

The X Server Configuration HOWTO, just following it far enough to get KMS working (i.e. update the

kernel config as described, using make menuconfig, and then update /etc/make.conf as described).

I'm looking forward now to carrying on with installing Xorg etc. but first I'm going to sit back and enjoy

my new CLI for a bit   :Smile:  . Thanks again...

_______

Regards,

SysMan

----------

